# Tecumseh HS50



## GT_4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi guys i'm new here but visited many many times before.
I own an Ariens 922003 5 hp / 20". That "thing" is a workhorse. 
Nothing to compare with the newer models in its range.
The engine id # is HS50-67008 and then 22850.
How old is this engine? Possibly 30 + years!!??
Is there any specifics litterature regarding this 
engine? I have a copy of Tecumseh's Tech Handbook but it covers many models. however still very helpful.

My machine is still running strong after all these years. I am not the original owner, actually it was given to me about ten years ago. didn't work at the time but with some parts and patience i got it to work.

I have a couple of more questions but i'll wait until later.
Thanks 
GT_4


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

In all my years working on these small engines, I have never come across a model specific service manual for Tecumseh engines. The service manuals generally are only model specific in areas where a particular model is different from the general instructions.

If you have a particular question regarding your engine, post it and I or someone else can probably answer it for you.

:thumbsup:


----------



## GT_4 (Dec 10, 2007)

30yearTech,
What you say makes perfect sense. Thanks!
As i mentioned previously,
I've got a 5hp Tecumseh /20" Ariens sno-thro, runs smooth, some occasional pop/sputter when cold. Nothing major.

However, under load in thick snow it starts sputterring
and black smoke out the exhaust and it will eventually die.
I noticed that when i engage the auger lever the engine doesn't "pick-up" like it used to.
I thinking the governor needs an adjustment, but how do i know for sure that the governor is the culprit


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Black smoke indicates too rich of a fuel mixture. Try leaning out the load adjustment some and see if that takes care of it, make sure the choke is opening all the way and is not partially closed. If your engine has an air filter element then it may need to be replaced if clogged or very wet.

If none of this helps then it may be time to recondition the carburetor with a rebuild kit and check the float to make sure it does not have any fluid in it.

It does not sound like a governor problem to me, but cannot rule it out completely.


----------



## GT_4 (Dec 10, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> Black smoke indicates too rich of a fuel mixture. Try leaning out the load adjustment some and see if that takes care of it, make sure the choke is opening all the way and is not partially closed. If your engine has an air filter element then it may need to be replaced if clogged or very wet.
> 
> If none of this helps then it may be time to recondition the carburetor with a rebuild kit and check the float to make sure it does not have any fluid in it.
> 
> It does not sound like a governor problem to me, but cannot rule it out completely.


30yearTech,
As far as i can see there are two screws for adjusting the fuel mixture.
One is located on the side of carb. which i beleive would be the Idle mix. screw and the other screw would be located under the float bowl which i beleive it would be the main mixt. screw.
So if it's running too rich under load, the main mix.screw is the first one i should adjust. Right? 
Do i test and do the adjustment at full throttle and under load? 
Is there a way to simulate a full load condition without waiting for the next snow storm?


I mean i'd like the damn thing to be ready to attack the next storm.
:dude:


----------



## ALFRED (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi: My patience has about run out!!!!!!! I've been trying to set the timing on my sons go-Kart, I changed the points and condenser and by mistake I moved the mounting plate. Since then I havn't been able to set the timing.I have even taken off the head and set the marks on the cam to the 6degrees BTDC. I get a weak spark but not enough to turn it over. It fires very slightly,not enoughg to keep it running.Can i replace this model H3545280N with a different ignition or how should I check GAP on the flywheel mag. clearance?
Very frustrated
AL


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes the screw on the bottom of the carburetor is the main or load jet. Try turning it in about 1/8 to 1/4 turn. No real way to simulate a load, but it should be easy enough to adjust when you have snow to move. If you screw it in too much, it will loose power and stall when a load is applied, then you will have to turn it back out a little.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

ALFRED said:


> Hi: My patience has about run out!!!!!!! I've been trying to set the timing on my sons go-Kart, I changed the points and condenser and by mistake I moved the mounting plate. Since then I havn't been able to set the timing.I have even taken off the head and set the marks on the cam to the 6degrees BTDC. I get a weak spark but not enough to turn it over. It fires very slightly,not enoughg to keep it running.Can i replace this model H3545280N with a different ignition or how should I check GAP on the flywheel mag. clearance?
> Very frustrated
> AL


Hi Alfred, you should really start a new thread to address a different issue then the one we are all working on to eliminate confusion.

There is no need to set the air gap on the coil for your type of ignition. You should be able to see the original depression marks on the magneto assembly to reset the timing back to where it was originally, just loosen it up and rotate it back to where it used to be. Even if the timing is off somewhat you will still get good spark. Double check the point clearance, should be set to .020" make sure none of the wires from the kill switch, coil or condenser are grounding to the mag case. As far as I am aware of there is no solid state ignition that you can put on this engine.

Best of Luck...


----------



## GT_4 (Dec 10, 2007)

This weekend was the perfect time to test and adjust the carb.
I live in Montreal Quebec Canada, and we just got another 45cm (18 inches)
of that white s***. Since Dec.4th. we got over 40 inches....  
Anyway, it nearly didn't miss at all. I don't know? 
Haven't adjusted it yet. Tonight, i will continue clearing all that snow, i'm telling you guys, in some areas there's like 4 to 5 feet thick... This is not joke
and it's not even Winter yet.  

GT_4 :dude:


----------



## GT_4 (Dec 10, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> Yes the screw on the bottom of the carburetor is the main or load jet. Try turning it in about 1/8 to 1/4 turn. No real way to simulate a load, but it should be easy enough to adjust when you have snow to move. If you screw it in too much, it will loose power and stall when a load is applied, then you will have to turn it back out a little.



Adjusted the main load and it turned out to be a little too rich.
Thanks man.
GT_4 :dude:


----------

